# Brother LC-970BK



## murphy_ (Jun 29, 2010)

Ive lost my installation disk, could somebody help please


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

That is the ink cartridge number, do you have the model number?

Here is the link to find your drivers...just put in the model number and os type


----------

